# Knee Waggling



## Tetedelacourse (31 Jul 2007)

I've recently noticed that when I pedal, my knees wobble from side to side, ever so slightly. It's more exaggerated when I'm "putting down the hammer" (ie accellerating past walking pacewink: but it's still present even when I'm coasting along.

I'm not talking wild shaking of the legs or anything. I'd estimate maybe a few millimetres from the straight. I've tried to correct it but cannot. So two questions:

1. Do I need to concern myself with this?

2. If so, how do I go about sorting it?

My pedaling technique I thought was pretty smooth but I do seem to average out around 75 - 80 cadence, which I know is low. A while back I attempted to increase my cadence but found I just went slower and was spinning at the same rate.


----------



## Blonde (31 Jul 2007)

My left knee turns in a bit when I'm tired it is more obvious. Mine is down to a tight IT band on the left side, which pulls the knee cap to the right and causes a slightly 'bent' left leg. I have had pain in the knee joint because of this. Yours could be anything from set up/position, cleat set up, muscle tightness or muscle imbalance. If nothing is actually hurting and it's not changed recently I wouldn't worry about it too much. You may be losing some power because of it of course, but you won't know this without a proper bike-fit session and some sort of power output measurement comparison between your current 'waggling knees' position and a different position which adresses the 'waggling knees' thing.


----------



## Blonde (31 Jul 2007)

Regarding cadence - have you tried with shorter cranks? 

The low-ish cadence may be something to do with the knees... or not. Difficult to tell without a bike fit - Have you ever gone for a bike fit? Perhaps your cleats arent quite right, or you may benefit from some special insoles in your shoes. They aint cheap though, so maybe you'd need to make a decision as to whether it's worth it - if it's really bothering you, is painful or you're very serious about racing.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (31 Jul 2007)

Blonde said:


> Regarding cadence - have you tried with shorter cranks?
> 
> The low-ish cadence may be something to do with the knees... or not. Difficult to tell without a bike fit - Have you ever gone for a bike fit? Perhaps your cleats arent quite right, or you may benefit from some special insoles in your shoes. *They aint cheap though,* so maybe you'd need to make a decision as to whether it's worth it - *if it's really bothering you, is painful or you're very serious about racing.*



Decision made

Ta


----------



## gbyers (31 Jul 2007)

As we all know, very minor changes to bike set up can make a big difference to efficiency, comfort and degree of pain.

Blonde mentioned IT band. Saddle height and cleat angle affect this. I made set up changes in spring and found that on the evening after a 50-60 mile ride I had to get upstairs on hands and knees - due to outer knee pain.

A 10mm decrease in saddle height and turning right cleat to point toe fractionally out banished it completely.

So I don't know if your "wobble" is serious but getting set up checked to prevent it becoming so is sound advice.


----------



## Maz (31 Jul 2007)

Tetedelacourse...you don't mention if you normally wear cleated shoes. If so, could it be to do with cleat alignment?. Have you tried cycling on a flat-pedalled bike? Do you still get the knee waggle?


----------



## piedwagtail91 (31 Jul 2007)

if you're not having any joint probelms riding with your present syle ,i wouldn't bother. a lot of riders ride like that.trying to make your legs do something that isn't natural for them could lead to problems.


----------



## Dayvo (31 Jul 2007)

It's nothing to do with you cycling on cobblestones, is it?


----------



## HJ (31 Jul 2007)

This link maybe of some use.


----------



## Blonde (1 Aug 2007)

You could go see a sports physio - I did that and they were really good; they look at your whole body, not just the area that is a problem and suggest treatments - usually specific stretches and/or excercises for all the areas of the body that are causing the more localised problem. Again, not a cheap option - about £45 for 1st session, £30 if you need to go again. I only went 'cos I was in pain but one session did solve the problem for me. Check out the CSP for a registered practitioner in your area if you want to see someone - use the largest regional area; your county rather than your post code and you'll get more hits: http://www.csp.org.uk/ Under 'Resources', 'Physio 2 U'. Do select 'Sports medicine' from the drop down list as there are quite a few different types of physiotherapy.


----------



## domtyler (1 Aug 2007)

I think knee waggling is really cute!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (1 Aug 2007)

domtyler said:


> I think knee waggling is really cute!





I do ride with cleats. I don't know if anyone recalls (why in God's name would you) but I posted a complaint about outer knee pain on C+. Not sure if it's related because both knees waggle but only one gets sore, and it only gets sore once off the bike.

How much does a proper fitting cost?


----------



## Blonde (1 Aug 2007)

Prices here for CycleFit:

http://www.cyclefit.co.uk/prices.html

If you look under 'Cyclefit' and 'What is a cycle fit?' you'll see what is included. It's a two hour session.

Edit: Doh! Will I ever learn to tpye?!!!


----------



## gbyers (1 Aug 2007)

Excellent ride out last night and tonight. First time since April there's been consecutive sunny evenings.

Only, it would have been better if i had'nt spent the first 10 miles watching my knees to see of they waggled. 

What is a waggling knee?


----------



## yenrod (1 Aug 2007)

Tetedelacourse said:


> I've recently noticed that when I pedal, my knees wobble from side to side, ever so slightly. It's more exaggerated when I'm "putting down the hammer" (ie accellerating past walking paceD but it's still present even when I'm coasting along.
> 
> I'm not talking wild shaking of the legs or anything. I'd estimate maybe a few millimetres from the straight. I've tried to correct it but cannot. So two questions:
> 
> ...



Its the shape of the knee _inside_ ie where they touch so to speak - this made me get real and have been on TIME pedals since birth nearly...my foot and leg goes where it wants (position) !!!


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Aug 2007)

One of the stronger riders in my CC in Manila has a left knee that moves sideways 2 or 3 cms with each turn of the pedals. It looks odd but he does long rides at quite a pace and has no problems when on or off the bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

